# hoyt vs pse



## joeneal1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

hey guys i new to archery talk and i want to pick your brains, i am in the market for a new bow and i have narrowed it down to two choices, i have shot both and they both feel pretty good but i am looking for some background on how they perform over a long time. my choices are either the hoyt powerhawk which i can get for 315 (bow only) or the pse stinger 299 (bow only) just wondering if any body has used these bows and what do u think


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't speak on much for PSE because once I shot the Hoyt's I haven't looked back. They are extremely durable. I just recently upgraded from an 04 Hoyt Vipertec to a Maxxis 31 last week. There really wasn't anything wrong with it either, I just had the itchin for a new one  Can't go wrong with a Hoyt


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

another vote for Hoyt here.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

I vote for you going to a shop and shooting all the bows you can! not just Hoyt and PSE.. This question is asked all the time, but it is best for you to shoot them and get a feel for what you prefer. Good luck


----------



## joeneal1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

i have shot a good many that are in my price range, and these are the two i have narrowed it down to. but i too have the itching for a new bow i have been shooting a pse nova team fitz for a hot minute now but im looking for something a little faster, but i have got my moneys worth from this bow and i think its just time to retire it, i was just wondering about the reputaion of these two bows, i also shot a couple bear's but they wherent as comfortable to me


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

you might also be able to find a used bow in the classifieds here. The Turbohawk gets a lot of good reviews and you can prolly get a really good one in the ads here. Just make sure you buy from someone with good feedback.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

between those two i would say the hoyt.


----------



## otterman04 (Oct 23, 2009)

i love my Stinger. It is a TON of bow for the money. $ for $ it has to be one of the best bows on the market. Have a lot of friends with high high dollar bows, and they are blown away by the Stingers speed and how quite it is. I love it and talked a friend into buying one and he loves it.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

if the powerhawk is anything like the turbohawk i have you wont be disappointed


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Not sure on specific models, but Hoyts quality/durability is top notch.

For the record I shoot Bowtech...no bias answer.


----------



## joeneal1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for the feedback, i will be going to the shop this afternoon and shoot them again and hopefully come home with one i keep you posted


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

Lets see pics when you get that new bow!!! Good luck!


----------



## joeneal1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks i will post some when i get it set up


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

joeneal1986 said:


> hey guys i new to archery talk and i want to pick your brains, i am in the market for a new bow and i have narrowed it down to two choices, i have shot both and they both feel pretty good but i am looking for some background on how they perform over a long time. my choices are either the hoyt powerhawk which i can get for 315 (bow only) or the pse stinger 299 (bow only) just wondering if any body has used these bows and what do u think


I know you have narrowed down to 2 choices but have you considered MISSION. Seems to be a great bow line for the money!


----------



## tmkilburn (Oct 13, 2009)

I was also in your position but it comes down to what you want. PSE is going to offer a fast bow. Really fast. Hoyt is going to offer a tough and reliable bow. A hoyt won't be as fast as a PSE most of the time but a PSE won't be able to take the beating a hoyt can. I chose a Hoyt because I know I don't need a light speed arrow to kill a deer. I do, however, need a bow that can be abused and still shoot in the worst of conditions.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

You really can't go wrong with either bow when it comes to reliablity both will last for a long time and the warrenties are good on both. I would go with which ever one feels better to you.


----------



## toobusy (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a Stinger, love it. I tried alot of bows in the 299- 500 bare price range and the stinger felt the best to me. The Hoyt Turbohawk was great, but a little out of the price range.


----------



## pt shop rat (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a hoyt guy myself so you know which one i would choose. but like everyone is saying choose which feels best to you. the pse will give a little more speed but the hoyt will be very dependable and still give you the speed you need.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

tmkilburn said:


> I was also in your position but it comes down to what you want. PSE is going to offer a fast bow. Really fast. Hoyt is going to offer a tough and reliable bow. A hoyt won't be as fast as a PSE most of the time but a PSE won't be able to take the beating a hoyt can. I chose a Hoyt because I know I don't need a light speed arrow to kill a deer. I do, however, need a bow that can be abused and still shoot in the worst of conditions.


I dropped my hoyt 20 feet out of a tree last week. Looked it over and found nothing. Drew it back and found nothing. Shot it and the darn sight moved a little. I was shooting about 4" high. If only the sights were made as good as the Hoyt!!!

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the powerhawk, but you might try and find a turbohawk, could probably find one for around $500 new or a lot less slightly used. You could probably even find a Katera (flagship bow from 2008) for $400. The classifieds are your friend here. Too many guys with more money than they know what to do with.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Hoyts and PSEs are both good bows. They both can take a beating, don't just think Hoyts can. I would recommend shooting both...I preferred the Omen in the 60# flavor after shooting it to anything Hoyt has put out this year. My brother-in-law on the other hand shot PSE and Hoyt and preferred the way Hoyts shoot. I don't like his Maxxis, he doesn't like my Omen. So it is all how well you like it...try a few. In 60 and 70 pound flavors.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Try out the latest innovation from Mathews, expectations exceeded.


----------



## joeneal1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

wells guys i appreciate all the info but i went with the hoyt it just felt the best, now i get to see if i can get enough practice time in with it by saturday, its alot faster then my olf nova, but if i cant get enough time in with it to be 100 percent confident i can always bring the old nova out of retirement for one last trip lol


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

HOYT for me

Hoyt Alphamax 32
Hoyt Havoc


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

I own a Hoyt Power Hawk , I shoot 3D and Hunt with it . Its set at 60lbs and I love it. The only other bow I would own is the Hoyt Maxxis if I had the bucks. Only other bow I owned was a Alaskan Bear years ago.You wont go wrong with the Hoyt you'll get your moneys worth and a life time warranty with it. Good Luck


----------

